# Mario Vs Sonic



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 30, 2009)

Current Sonic, current Mario. No star rods or anything like that. Mario has the fire powerup and Sonic has his SA2 Powerups.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2009)

Sonic via speedblitz I believe.


----------



## God (Aug 30, 2009)

Sonic rapes, what else?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 30, 2009)

This is kinda like a Goku vs Superman thing. I thought sonic would win too, i just wanted to be sure.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 30, 2009)

Sonic dancing circles around Mario while hitting him with steel shreding blows.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 30, 2009)

Sonic wins via speedblitz.


----------



## AeroNin (Aug 30, 2009)

doesnt mario have that FTL star in galaxy


----------



## Ulti (Aug 30, 2009)

1 question, Sonic probably blitzes but Mario has hypersonic reactions right?

Sonic still wins though.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 30, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> 1 question, Sonic probably blitzes but Mario has hypersonic reactions right?
> 
> Sonic still wins though.



Sonic has at the very least light speed reactions.  Remember, one of his moves is specifically called Light Speed Dash.  And that's without emeralds.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 30, 2009)

I like Mario better but Sonic would win by speed blitzing through him.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 30, 2009)

SA2 Powerups? That means he has Chaos Control right? Even if he doesn't, he has his move from Multiplayer mode cllaed 'Time Stop'. He can easily sue that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 30, 2009)

Yada Yada, Sonic wins via Speed Blitz.

+1


----------



## Plague (Aug 30, 2009)

Good to see there aren't any Mario tards on here. (Though I love Yoshi) Sonic would rape.


----------



## Fawful (Aug 30, 2009)

If he has SA2 powerups he has that hand ability. He turns Mario into a bubble.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 30, 2009)

Depends on who gets the Smash Ball first.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 31, 2009)

Enclave said:


> Sonic has at the very least light speed reactions.  Remember, one of his moves is specifically called Light Speed Dash.  And that's without emeralds.



And because it's NAMED lightspeed dash, it is a light speed dash...

How?

Anyway, where are they fighting? If it's anywhere near Labyrinth Zone or some other water level, Sonic's f***** *Starts the drowning music*. If not, well, Sonic's speed provides him with a natural advantage, and Magic Hands are cheap as hell (Hey look, I just turned you into a ball with no effort!). Plus, fire-balls are only useful at range.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Aug 31, 2009)

As Mario only has the fire powerup, he gets horribly raped. Though he did kill the sun...


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 31, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> And because it's NAMED lightspeed dash, it is a light speed dash...
> 
> How?


 because its directly stated in game?


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 31, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> because its directly stated in game?



Gameplay mechanics.  Seriously, if Sonic can move at lightspeed normally, it brings up far too many questions. Like, how can he take several seconds to run to the rocket in the pyramid? "But wait, he's not moving at lighspeed normally-He's using paths of rings! That's why he doesn't use it in cutscenes!" When was the last time rings actually got referenced in the storyline of a Sonic Game (Ignoring a certain Wii one about very different rings?)? Is there this huge ring trail on the battlefield for Sonic to use against Mario?

You have either of two options. A.) The lightspeed is a gameplay element only, and therefore, following the gameplay, only works with rings and cannot be included in the fight, or B.) The lightspeed works without rings and is not a gameplay element, and Sonic is a complete idiot for not using it EVER in a cutscene. Pick your poison.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 31, 2009)

light speed attack works differently.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 31, 2009)

Of course it works differently. It only works when there's rings. Is this battlefield Eggman's ring storage site or something?

And the Light Dash is not an attack. Try using it to run into an enemy.


----------



## Xaosin (Sep 1, 2009)

Light speed dash up Mario's ass.

Unless he has a star, than hi theme song solos.
I mean who can forget that classic music?

And regaurdless they both suck now since they've sold themselves out.
God if I see one more Mario sports game...


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Sep 1, 2009)

If Mario gets his invincibilty power up, then Sonic gets his too.

Then BOTH the classic themes play.... in one hideous mess of sound.


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 1, 2009)

Sonic Adventure 2 Light Dash needs rings. Sonic gets all powerups from Sonic Adventure 2. Is it really that hard to figure out? Anyway, Mario loses due to speed disadvantage and Magic Hands, if we're counting all power ups. If there is invincibility star, then Sonic gets invincibility sparkle/Super-Sonic/Hyper-Sonic or some other shit.

As for my preference, Sonic (Non-gameboy-advance) 2D is awesome and Mario 2d AND 3D are awesome. Mario party/sports suck, but 64 and Galaxy (Hell, even Sunshine) were top-notch games. Sonic's best 3D games still pale in comparison, although I really did like the two Sonic Adventure games.

It really says something when someone who doesn't own a Genesis thinks Sonic the Hedgehog 2 is God among platformers (3 and Knuckles in close second). Where did that quality go?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2009)

Current Sonic games upset me, They lack enough SPEED. while as Current Mario games like Galaxy are great.

anyway, in a Fight Sonic wins with Low-None Difficulty.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 1, 2009)

at the Olympic games?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2009)

^ just the type of games we don't need


----------



## blademan9999 (Jun 19, 2011)

He often has trouble against robotics robots, mario beats creatures as strong as those.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 19, 2011)

holy necro batman


----------



## eaglesfan4 (Jun 19, 2011)

sonic win he will turn super sayian speed bltiz mairo can kill him the end


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 19, 2011)

C. Hook said:


> Sonic Adventure 2 Light Dash needs rings. Sonic gets all powerups from Sonic Adventure 2. Is it really that hard to figure out? Anyway, Mario loses due to speed disadvantage and Magic Hands, if we're counting all power ups. If there is invincibility star, then Sonic gets invincibility sparkle/Super-Sonic/Hyper-Sonic or some other shit.
> 
> As for my preference, Sonic (Non-gameboy-advance) 2D is awesome and Mario 2d AND 3D are awesome. Mario party/sports suck, but 64 and Galaxy (Hell, even Sunshine) were top-notch games. Sonic's best 3D games still pale in comparison, although I really did like the two Sonic Adventure games.
> 
> It really says something when someone who doesn't own a Genesis thinks Sonic the Hedgehog 2 is God among platformers (3 and Knuckles in close second). *Where did that quality go?*



It went after the messed that happen in 06 lol.

but then again Sonic Heroes and Shadow the Hedgehog were pretty bad IMO.

I didn't really like Unleashed cause it lacked platforming and werehog was pretty bad.

The only Sonic games that were really good were Sonic 1, 2, CD, 3 and Kncukles, Sonic Adventure 1 and 2 and the Advance games.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 19, 2011)

Colors is pretty good. its also quite frustrating at times. 
Lol why the necro.


----------



## Plague (Jun 20, 2011)

I forgot about sonics "Magic Hands" power up. I'll have to use it sometime, when I'm arguing with frivolous and pretentious fanboys XD


----------



## Darth inVaders (Jun 20, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Current Sonic, current Mario. No star rods or anything like that. Mario has the fire powerup and *Sonic has his SA2 Powerups*.



Sonic doesn't even need to speedblitz this one - he just casually uses his lame Magic Hands power up to turn Mario into a little bubble thing and slams him against a wall... after cuddling him a little bit (awww) LULZ

edit: just noticed necro'd thread, LULZ reversal


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Jun 21, 2011)

So.... Mario gets one powerup, Sonic gets how many? And in some instances, Mario can use fire attacks naturally, without the powerup. Soooo... one useless powerup? Versus the only good ones Sonic has ever had?

COUGH*spite thread*COUGH


----------



## Plague (Jun 21, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> So.... Mario gets one powerup, Sonic gets how many? And in some instances, Mario can use fire attacks naturally, without the powerup. Soooo... one useless powerup? Versus the only good ones Sonic has ever had?
> 
> COUGH*spite thread*COUGH



You say that like it matters. Sonic doesn't need any power ups to kill lame ass Mario.


----------



## Xaosin (Jun 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBAtUZF1yYQ[/YOUTUBE]

Sonic wins. We can all go home now.

/Necro thread


----------



## Solrac (Jun 21, 2011)

why the fuck is this awful thread still open? *facepalm*


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 21, 2011)

This thread was concluded long ago.


----------

